

Why Pinterest can help you quit your job. - drewonstuff
http://drewonstuff.com/post/17836423044/why-pinterest-is-ok-and-not-just-a-giant-waste-of

======
tzs
Before reading that, I had never heard of Pinterest.

After reading that, I knew that something named Pinterest existed, but still
had no idea what it was other than it was some kind of site.

The article would be clearer if after the first mention of Pinterest it tossed
in a parenthetical or comma phrase comment saying what it is, and if the word
Pinterest were a link to the site.

